# Driving Pics



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

We are having a blast learning to drive. Geoffrey is starting to catch on and feel more confident about being out in front where he can't see me. He is so much fun! I  Geoffrey!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

....a few more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are doing an awesome job with his training! He looks so handsome in his harness too!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

How cool!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! That's just his training harness. I haven't tried his driving gear on him yet. 

He's such a sweetheart!  When I'm sitting down he likes to lay his neck on my shoulder and gently rub his head up against my face - reminds me of a horse more than a goat. :horse: :crazy: :lol:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice! I love the pictures and he is just gorgeous!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!! Looks like you guys are doing a great job!! Keep us posted on how this goes...I think it's so neat that goats can be trained to pull carts.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That is so neat.... congrats thats great how well he is doing!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

this is fantastic! my boys are still loathe to go in front of their mummy 
M.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

AHHHHHHH such a nice Boy!
He's making his Momo proud of him... :lovey: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

naturalgoats said:


> my boys are still loathe to go in front of their mummy
> M.


Geoffrey doesn't like it much yet either. It doesn't help that we were charged by a loose dog 3X. He tends to freeze in that same spot when we're out training. I have to use peanuts to get his attention back and get him moving again. :laugh: I have since bought a paintball gun and carry it with us whenever we leave the safety of our fenced yards. So far I haven't had any reason to use it, aside from target practice. If nothing else, it gives me confidence and that passes on to Geoffrey.

Deb Mc


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Neat-o! Where are you at? The landscape looks a lot like Arizona!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Love love love these pics. Your boy is so hansome, If you get a chance to post more pics please do I love seeing them. Good luck, I didn't even think training a goat was possible.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in Desert Hills, a lil' rural community N of Phx. 

Thanks, Coyote Night! He is a looker, turns heads he does.  We're still ground driving; train every other day. Getting in as much socialization as possible. Geoff s people almost as much as he  s peanuts.  

Deb Mc


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Love the pics -- although, he does look as though he'd like to ride in the cart instead of pulling it! ;]


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

citylights said:


> Love the pics -- although, he does look as though he'd like to ride in the cart instead of pulling it! ;]


:ROFL: :slapfloor: ^


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

This is just TOO cool!


----------

